# Wasatch bear!



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello all!

I wanted to let you all know I finally got my Utah bear last night! It was a very hard earned bear to say the least! Last night at about 4 pm Ryan and I restocked the bait, set up the double bull blind, started a bear crack burn and settled in for a long night of sitting! We watched chipmunks and squirrels etc for almost 2 hours solid. We also got to listen to a ruffed grouse thumping and strutting on the not to distant hillside. It was pretty cool. We had not had a single bear hit for 4-5 weeks on this bait. Then last weekend that all changed. We had visits from 4 different bears in 2 days. As the season was winding down, Ryan and I decided we would sit this bait and hope our luck would change!

At about 6 pm We both looked at each other as we started to hear a guttural form of breathing coming down the trail BEHIND our blind. The breathing got louder and louder as the bear closed on our location. The bear ended up stopping just over my right shoulder at approximately 1 foot away. He pushed his nose and head against the tent trying to smell us and figure out what we were. That was intense as I was not sure there was enough room in the blind for Ryan, myself and a bear! Due to the configuration of the blind, I was unable to see him let alone get a shot.

The bear got a snout full of our scent but never ran away, he slowly walked back up the trail he came in on. About 2-3 minutes later we could hear him coming around behind us to our left. He finally came into view to me as he stood on his hind legs to scratch a giant pine that was only 5 yards in front of us. When I first saw him I knew he was not the big chocolate bear we had on the bait but he is the most beautiful blonde bear I have ever seen in the wild.

Ryan turned the camera on him as I prepared to take the shot. He crossed broadside at under 7 yards and I made a great shot on him. He only went about 65-70 yards before he died. What an exciting trip. That was over so fast, but those couple of minutes were some of the most adrenaline pumping moments of my life! It was awesome!

Thank you to all of you who helped me with bait, suggestions, advice, and moral support! It is all very appreciated! It is nice to know others are out there pulling for ya sometimes!!

Thanks for all your help Ryan. This has been a very exciting, frustrating, and eventful spring! I have learned a lot about bears and learned that I need to learn a lot more!!! Hope you enjoy the photo's!

Chad


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Atta boy, Chad! -/O\- Never doubted you for a second.
That's the same bear you caught on the trail cam, yes?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually have about 3 bears of this color on my 2 baits! And yes, this is one of them!! It sure was a fun hunt! Have a great night!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool color. Congrats!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story. Congratulations!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guy's! For a 1st bear hunt, it had it all! I can't wait to do it again!

***edit***

Here is the link to a clip of my hunt. It is short and sweet but fun top watch!






Chad


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice color! Good hunt man I'm jealous!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice man... thats a gorgeous bear and the video is pretty sweet too!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks again guy's, It was a very fun hunt.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome, I am really happy you got it together, good job!


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great Job Chad!!!!!!! that bear was awsome, nice video. blonde bears are on the top of my list. I hope my next one is blonde. Alot of hard work and determination paid off big time for you. Congrats


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks! Blonde was at the top of mine too! Bear hunting is a rush!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Impressive, all this bear talk makes me want to look into it a little more seriously. Great bear.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sooooooo... where was the camera man when that bear was trying to climb into your blind? I'm guessing he was busy keeping his britches clean? -_O-


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, we did not dare turn it on with the bear so close. Once he came back we went for it and it worked out great!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That is not usually what I have in mind when I think of nailing a dumb blonde, but it will certainly do. :twisted: 

Sometimes lucky is better than good, and having a bear that looks that cool that also isn't afraid of humans and is willing to get that close, is LUCK no matter how you slice it.

That is not to say you didn't work for your bear because you did. So you deserve the luck and I am happy for you that it paid off so big. Too bad it wasn't a 400 pounder to boot.
THAT would have been too much luck though and you are going to want some left over for next year, yes? :wink:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Agreed,

We got lucky and I happen to think we killed the best bear. He showed no fear. He also had climbed in the back of my friends truck and ate a bunch of garbage etc. Prior to coming down the trail to us. I believe this bear could of been a problem in the future if he would of ventured closer to civilization.

The ONLY thing that could of made it better is if he was 400 pounds+. Since he wasn't, it gives me a great excuse to go hunt them again next year!!! Yeah right, like I need an excuse!

One of my high school coaches used to tell me that luck is merely preparation meeting opportunity. I have found that to be very true. It is way better to be lucky than good!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Finally got my rug back. Thought i would share it here with ya. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful rug.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> Finally got my rug back. Thought i would share it here with ya. Hope you don't mind!


Hey Silent,

Who did the rug for you?

Any suggestions for he who has 9 bonus points?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

PM sent!


----------

